# Bait Caster



## Plant (Sep 28, 2009)

I've always used spinning gear for everything, but would like to get into using a bait caster for cranks and spinnerbaits. What would you guys recommend for reel and rod? Looking to stay around $200 total. Thanks in advance for you input.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Lews Speed Spool Pro can be had on sale at Cabelas often for around $90. Best reel for the money IMO. I now own two and will be using only Lews for the time to come. 
As far as a rod I just a ST Croix on sale is the ticket !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to the St Croix Site as they have the Mojo bass rods on sale for $89 direct which cannot be beat for a rod of that quality. Get the medium action and combine with the Lews for a nice moderately priced outfit.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Just don't go cheap. Make sure the reel has a decent breaking system. A cheap reel will be harder to learn in as it will over run more often and lead to swearing and worse.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Heed that advice Short drift gave ya..That Lews reel and st.croix rod combo can't be beat in that price range. And don't get discouraged when you first get it. It will take time..practice..and patience to learn how to use it.


----------



## Plant (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

For starting with a baitcaster make sure the reel has both magnetic and cetrifugal braking systems. It will make it way easier on you. And plus one on lews, they are fantastic reels


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*BAITCASTER INSTRUCTIONS*

*Easiest rod to work with (IMO) is a mediun action.*

*Spool your reel up with some 12 or 15# mono to start, suggest a medium price mono so it is fairly limp and be sure to **fill the spool**. Attach your weight and set the reel controls per the manufacturers instructions.*

*Be sure to start with enough casting weight, say 1/2 or 5/8 ounce. Use an overhand delivery, not sidearm to start, and use your thumb to control the speed of and stop the spool. Your thumb should be in contact with the exposed side edge of the spool, not the center of the spool and line. If there is wind blowing, be sure to start off casting downwind as that will save a lot of backlash. Hope this helps get you started*.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

i use an ambassadore 5500 never ever has given me a problem and today i looked at a 6500 for 99 dollars at gander when i use my other bait caster i loose a lot of fish because of thumb release in the middle where as the other is a clip on the side.accidently release line when i go to hook a fish.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Daiwa tatula reel and for rods, Duckett ghost rods are super light and sensitive. Also look at daiwa's tatula, s, and procyon rods. Lews tp1 rods are nice as well as Shimano compre and st. Croix MOJO bass. To keep under 200 you'll have to look on ebay for the tatula reel or fisherman's central has reels 20% off until Sunday I think


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## nitro591 (Dec 16, 2009)

For some one just starting out with a bait-casting reel I would suggest the Quantum Accurst. The newest models have 3 brakes on them making almost fool proof. They are on Clarence all over the internet and you could easily pick one up for under $80. As for rods I would go with a St. Croix Premier series with a full grip. I have a mojo bass rod that some one mentioned earlier and have found that I really don't like the split grip on a medium/medium heavy bait-casting rod. It just seems short and uncomfortable while trying to make long cast.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I started on a cheapo gander mtn reel and rod combo and had little difficulty. Watch youtube vids, as they explain well. Over time I've spent more and more on new baitcaster reels though and my absolute favorite is the lews speed I own. The rod is an ugly stick one I had lying around. The difference between cheap and expensive reals though is astronomical. I doubted it, but realized my mistake only after buying multiple reels. Go quality.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I am not sure where your located but i have a st croix premier 6 ft medium action casting rod id sell ya dirt cheap so u can spend a lil more on a nicer reel. i have upgraded to all 7 - 7' 2" rods so this one has been in the closet for a couple years.


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

I picked up a daiwa t3 ballistic a year ago and really like it to could get one for around 100 on eBay...this was my first baitcaster it casts a mile and is similar to tatula. I just got a shimano curado which is also an awesome reel. Shop around to get the best reel the best price. I would go with a low profile these days


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

St Croix has Triumph rods on sale for 60$ plus free shipping,Pair that with a Lews Speed Spool and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fvogel67 said:


> St Croix has Triumph rods on sale for 60$ plus free shipping,Pair that with a Lews Speed Spool and you should be good to go.


For the money, they are great rods.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Go to the website and click on shop,You'll find it


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------

